# Dial an Exchange trades



## timesharer (Aug 2, 2006)

Would you please list your Dial an Exchange trades?
(The resort, check-in date, unit size of your deposit week and the trade week)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 2, 2006)

Caribbean

Morritts Tortuga Club, Grand Cayman, spring, 1BR
ESJ Towers, San Juan, Puerto Rico, Thanksgiving, studio

US

Pono Kai, Hawaii, easter, 2BR
Smugglers Notch, Vermont, 3BR, summer
Links Golf and Racquet Club, Myrtle Beach, SC, 2BR, July 4th
Hatteras High, Outer Banks, 2BR, summer
Aquamarine Villas, Oceanside, CA, 1BR, summer

Europe

Canaltime, UK, 1BR, summer
Marina Baie Des Anges, Riviera, France 1BR, summer
Sunny Coast Resort Club, Malta, 2BR, summer

several others I don't remember the names of


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 2, 2006)

Carlsbad Inn, California -- Thanksgiving -- 1 bdrm
Polo Towers, Las Vegas -- Spring Break -- 2 bedroom -- got two units
Horseshoe Valley Resort, Ontario Canada -- summer -- 2 bedroom.

All 3 times, I deposited a 2 bedroom WIVC week.  But, it doesn't matter what you deposit.

Debi


----------



## Judy (Aug 2, 2006)

_Before merger with DAE, Australia:_

Rosarito Beach Mexico, spring break 1996
Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, Canada, spring break 1994
The Ridge Sierra, Heavenly NV, spring break 2000

_After merger with DAE, Australia_:

Manly National Apts, Sydney, Australia, November 2005


----------



## Judy (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like to make a chart showing successful DAE exchanges, but I need more data.
Has anyone else exchanged through DAE?
Please post.   
We can check availability online (nothing's hidden with DAE), but it won't show the exchanges that DAE went out and found to fill requests.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 11, 2006)

I exchanged for:

Summitt at Massanutten-Labor Day week 2006


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Judy,

Did you by any chance exchange into World International Vacation Club’s La Paloma Condominiums in Rosarita Beach?  

Debi


----------



## Flo (Aug 11, 2006)

Daytona Beach and Resort-2 bdrm, Jan 2007
I had a week due to expire soon and wanted somewhere we could drive to in a day.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 11, 2006)

Would Dial An Exchange be a good place to depositmy Lowveld Lodge SA week. I just faxed payment for 2007 and am not sure I want to give it to RCI. What are the fees with Dial an Exchange?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I forgot to hit post reply: Would DAE be a good place to deposit Lowveld Lodge SA week? What are the fees associated, membership, exchange fees, guest certificate etc. I'm already not thrilled with RCI and with a trade going to $164 it makes me even less likely to use them.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## LynnW (Aug 11, 2006)

Rancho Manana Cave Creek AZ  Oct 28 2006
Definately looking foward to this one!

Lynn


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 11, 2006)

There are no membership fees with DAE, no charge for guest certificates, inexpensive cancellation insurance (I think $16), and exchange fees $115 for domestic and $140 for international.  Whatever you see online at DAE is available -- no matter what you deposit.  And, they also can search for you if you're looking for something that's not online.

Debi


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll call them as soon as I get confirmation from Lowveld Lodge.
Liz


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 11, 2006)

There are two good lists that give an idea of the availibility that comes through DAE.  The DAE Exchange Opportunities (sightings) board at www.timeshareforums.com is one, but you have to have a minimum post count to see that board.  The Alternative Exchange Company Sightings board at www.tstips.com is another, but is rather old.


----------



## BEV (Aug 11, 2006)

*Spain*

I deposited ARUBA  Paradise Beach Villas in '05 and forgot it.. as I had too many weeks to use then.   Just a couple weeks ago I looked on line when they had just about started their new search abilities, and came up with a stunning place in Estapona, Spain  Bena Vista, and booked it for '08.:whoopie:


----------



## Cappy (Aug 12, 2006)

*3 units @ the same resort Easter week 2007!!*

I have had GREAT luck with this company! 
I couldn't get 2 two bedrooms & 1 one bedroom in Grand Cayman all @ Morritt's if I had done it thu RCI!! I tried a few times thu RCI. THey went out & looked for my units plus they call me all the time to see if I can get them a certian unit @ HGVC all the time for other traders! Now who would do that in RCI or II!!!


----------



## SteveH (Aug 12, 2006)

Got Il Poderino, 1BR in Tuscany for June of this year and just booked a 2BR at Royal Harbour, Ontario for June of 2007 with a week that was about to expire.  Had also booked a 2BR ski week at the Grand Okanogan in BC last year which I had to cancel but because I had paid a small fee for cancellation insurance I got a credit for my exchange fee and my week went back into the bank.  
Another nice feature at DAE is that you can book any week that is past the expiration of your exchange window as long as you do it before your week exprires. My usage was to expire Aug 6 and I was able to book the June/07 week even though it was past my 3 year search window.
Steve


----------



## brucecz (Aug 12, 2006)

Is there a telephone to call to check on joining, exchanges and other information?

Bruce  



			
				Carolinian said:
			
		

> There are two good lists that give an idea of the availibility that comes through DAE.  The DAE Exchange Opportunities (sightings) board at www.timeshareforums.com is one, but you have to have a minimum post count to see that board.  The Alternative Exchange Company Sightings board at www.tstips.com is another, but is rather old.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 13, 2006)

Website:  www.daelive.com

US telephone:  800-468-1799


----------



## Judy (Aug 13, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Hi Judy,
> Did you by any chance exchange into World International Vacation Club’s La Paloma Condominiums in Rosarita Beach?Debi



It was La Palmoa.  I don't remember it being called WIVC at that time, but it might have been.


----------



## BarCol (Aug 14, 2006)

deposited Durban Sands with DAE - got WIVC Alta Vista in PV for Christmas this year...


----------



## mayson12 (Aug 14, 2006)

Deposited Oak 'N Spruce 1br, traded for a 3br at Rancho Banderas in Puerto Vallarta area, travelled this July and had a great time!

Just a side note, last year with less than a month to my timeshare check-in date, we suddenly couldn't use the week.  DAE allowed me to deposit my week as long as I deposited the next year as well.  We knew we were going to deposit that year anyway, so they saved me from losing a week.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 14, 2006)

I got a two bedroom at Lawrence Welk - Escondido in July 2005.  Great resort!  This was fairly last minute.  I actually got it as a Bonus Week for $350, although of course I could have taken it as an exchange instead.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 14, 2006)

*Details, please...*

How were these great exchanges acquired?  I have joined DAE via internet, placed an ongoing search for Austria '07 but so far no luck.  Would depositing a week help?  Is it better to call or keep checking online?
Thanks, Barb


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 14, 2006)

When in 2007?  I have seen Austria online at DAE, but I am not certain how far ahead in 2007.

One of DAE's trading partners is Club La Costa, which has a couple of resorts there.  Make sure you ask about trading partner inventory, too.  For trading partners, you will need to make a request, and ask if you can speak to Donita.  She is the one who handles the requests to Club La Costa.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 14, 2006)

beejaybeeohio said:
			
		

> How were these great exchanges acquired?  I have joined DAE via internet, placed an ongoing search for Austria '07 but so far no luck.  Would depositing a week help?  Is it better to call or keep checking online?
> Thanks, Barb



Barb,

I see you own at Fitzpatrick Castle. Why don't you deposit that one and maybe that would help bump you atop their  list for Austria '07. Just an idea, but they are very customer-oriented. I emailed them with a need and got an email back from Donita herself who invited me to call her. Very nice gal, and the other staffer I dealt with also is very customer-oriented.

Btw, I got a nice 4/2 studio at Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan, a Thanksgiving week, as bonus time via DAE. They're a really fine company and a much needed alternative to the majors. I'll be depositing with them soon...just gotta set aside $ to pay all my '07 maint fees.  

Carol C.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 14, 2006)

*Carol and Carolinian*

I am looking for the 1st week in August '07.  I will give Donita a call as I could deposit Fitzpatricks for '08.  I've been holding off on placing it with RCI unless the ongoing I have with them for Austria matches- altho I can't fault RCI because I have had 2 matches that ultimately did not work for our travel plans.  
Barb


----------



## TheDuke (Aug 15, 2006)

*DAE Exchanges*

I have exchanged to Angelfire Cabinshares, Akeld Manor in England, Melfort in Scotland, Fairways in New Zealand, Eagle Trace in Massanutten and a couple more that I can't specifically identify. As another poster noted, the source of ones own week exchanged is not important-a week is a week. I have found DAE to be very useful, though their inventory for USA and Canada is limited.


----------



## brucecz (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve, thank you for the reply.

I would have thanked you sooner but we had already  left for a Nashville timeshare vacation by the time you posted your reply.

Bruce  



			
				Carolinian said:
			
		

> Website:  www.daelive.com
> 
> US telephone:  800-468-1799


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 20, 2006)

beejaybeeohio said:
			
		

> How were these great exchanges acquired?  I have joined DAE via internet, placed an ongoing search for Austria '07 but so far no luck.  Would depositing a week help?  Is it better to call or keep checking online?
> Thanks, Barb



Barb,
How were you able to place an ongoing search without depositing a week?
I thought that was a prerequisite for placing a request.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 20, 2006)

*Another DAE exchange*

A Tugger snagged the Tradewinds Cruise Club / Biritsh Virgin Islands July 2007 week that I had posted on the Sightings board.  This was for a cabin on a sailing catamaran.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 20, 2006)

*DAE ongoing search*

I am very new to DAE so might have missed something but I was able to enter an ongoing search without depositing.  From what I understand of DAE I will need to deposit a week before being able to confirm a match if one is found.
Barb


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 21, 2006)

*I got 2 weeks in Italy*

Last easter I got two hotel rooms at Il Poderino as bonus weeks. Very last minute but they had been available for a while as exchanges. They got me Hawayi in July through a tradeing partner but then I had to turn it down.


----------



## geekette (Aug 22, 2006)

regatta333 said:
			
		

> Barb,
> How were you able to place an ongoing search without depositing a week?
> I thought that was a prerequisite for placing a request.



You're thinking RCI rules and terminology.  "Ongoing search" is not a DAE term, that's RCI, who requires a deposit to search on.  

You can request without depositing to DAE as requests have nothing to do with the deposit.  No trading power or VEP.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 22, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> Last easter I got two hotel rooms at Il Poderino as bonus weeks. Very last minute but they had been available for a while as exchanges. They got me Hawayi in July through a tradeing partner but then I had to turn it down.



I have posted quite a few sightings of Il Poderino, just outside Florence, Italy on several t/s sites over the past couple of years.  It looked like an interesting resort.  How did you like it?


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 22, 2006)

*Austria for sale on EBay*

Check Ebay. There is an every other year Austria listed at $1 no transfere fees. It seems to be a float. You might just consider buying.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 22, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> I have posted quite a few sightings of Il Poderino, just outside Florence, Italy on several t/s sites over the past couple of years.  It looked like an interesting resort.  How did you like it?



It is no longer listed on DAE's website and they told me that this resort closed unexpectedly.


----------



## Judy (Aug 23, 2006)

*Here's what we have so far*

DAE Confirmed Exchanges sorted by geographic region:
Any more?

*US*

Aquamarine Villas, Oceanside, CA, 1BR, summer
Carlsbad Inn, California -- Thanksgiving -- 1 bdrm
Lawrence Welk – Escondido, California, two bedroom, in July 2005

Summitt at Massanutten-Labor Day week 2006
Eagle Trace in Massanutten, Virginia


Polo Towers, Las Vegas, NV -- Spring Break -- 2 bedroom -- got two units
The Ridge Sierra, Heavenly, NV, spring break 2000
Smugglers Notch, Vermont, 3BR, summer
Links Golf and Racquet Club, Myrtle Beach, SC, 2BR, July 4th
Hatteras High, Outer Banks, NC, 2BR, summer
Angelfire Cabinshares, NM
Rancho Manana Cave Creek AZ Oct 28 2006
Daytona Beach and Resort, FL-2 bdrm, Jan 2007

Pono Kai, Hawaii, easter, 2BR
Kuhio on Oahu -1br-dec. 5-12, 2005 


*Canada*

Horseshoe Valley Resort, Ontario Canada -- summer -- 2 bedroom
Royal Harbour, Ontario, 2 BR for June of 2007

Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, Alberta, spring break 1994
Grand Okanogan in BC, 2BR, ski week

*Mexico*

WIVC Alta Vista in PV for Christmas this year
Rancho Banderas in Puerto Vallarta area, 3BR, travelled this July

Rosarito Beach, spring break 1996
Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan, 4/2 studio, Thanksgiving week

*Caribbean*

Morritts Tortuga Club, Grand Cayman, spring, 1BR
ESJ Towers, San Juan, Puerto Rico, Thanksgiving, studio
Tradewinds Cruise Club / Biritsh Virgin Islands July 2007

*Europe*

Canaltime, UK, 1BR, summer
Akeld Manor in England
Melfort in Scotland

Marina Baie Des Anges, Riviera, France 1BR, summer
Estapona, Spain Bena Vista for '08
Il Poderino, 1BR in Tuscany, Italy for June of this year
Sunny Coast Resort Club, Malta, 2BR, summer
Costa del Sol, Spain feb 17 week
a non timeshare week near Bordeaux 1 br June 3-10.

*Australia and New Zealand*

Manly National Apts, Sydney, Australia, November 2005
Fairways in New Zealand


Edited to add Costa del Sol, Kuhio Oahu, and Bordeaux


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 23, 2006)

*DAE just called me about Presidents Week 2007*

They had a costa del Sol, Spain feb 17 week for me which I had requested. Rats, I couldn't take it because my husband changed his mind. DAE gets good weeks.


----------



## PClapham (Aug 23, 2006)

We exchanged 2 Dik weeks for 
1. Kuhio on Oahu -1br-dec. 5-12, 2005 and
2. a non timeshare week near Bordeaux 1 br June 3-10.
Anita


----------

